# how much cam lift is to much?



## rice eater (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking to cam my GTO and I wanna know what the max lift I can get out of it with the stock heads. I been lookin info up and maybe a 550 lift? Idk what duration though and the car will remain NA


----------



## rice eater (Feb 18, 2010)

05 LS2 GTO... forgot to throw that in there


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Auto or 6 speed?


----------



## rice eater (Feb 18, 2010)

6~spped


----------



## rice eater (Feb 18, 2010)

6 speed


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll be fine with .550" lift I'm at .571"/.578". I beleave stock LS6's were at ."550". Some people run .6xx" on stock cars as long as you have matching valvesprings. I don't know the limits to were you would have to fly-cut the pistons but it would have to be .6xx" range.


----------



## bh353 (Feb 19, 2010)

my cam is 610/610 without having to flycut the pistons..


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

800 lift!!! You should be fine up to 625 lift.


----------



## rice eater (Feb 18, 2010)

.571 .578 is the exact cam I was looking at. Did you do any work to the heads when you put that cam in?


----------



## rice eater (Feb 18, 2010)

Bh353 what brand did you put in? I been lookin at comp cams and I haven't seen a .610 .610 lift


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

rice eater said:


> .571 .578 is the exact cam I was looking at. Did you do any work to the heads when you put that cam in?


Nope, I just stabbed it and called it a day. I did go with matching valvesprings, hardend pushrods and locks. The GT2-3 cam is a fairly small cam, it has a lot of potential when used with FI.


----------



## bh353 (Feb 19, 2010)

rice eater said:


> Bh353 what brand did you put in? I been lookin at comp cams and I haven't seen a .610 .610 lift


its a custom cam that a speed shop did for me..its 231/236 .610.610 pulls real hard from 3000rpm to about 6600rpms.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine is a Comp Cams custom grind from Texas Speed that has .595 lift and 228/232 at 114+2 LSA. The heads are CNC ported LS3s but don't know if the lift is the same on a LS3 head as it is in a LS2. 

The guys at Texas Speed said I could go quite a bit higher/more aggressive then the one they had ground for me but being my daily driver and not wanting to go above a 2500-2700 stall converter so my wife and stepdaughter could still drive it was what they chose for me. Wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to contend with rush hour traffic on I-10 going into and out of the Mobile Bay tunnel every F$%king day. Still waiting on getting my tax return money back so I can get everything intalled and dyno tuned.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The cam I'm having installed on April 2nd is 230/232 .614 .602 114 LSA with Patriot Extreme valvesprings that are good up to a .660 lift.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

rice eater said:


> Looking to cam my GTO and I wanna know what the max lift I can get out of it with the stock heads. I been lookin info up and maybe a 550 lift? Idk what duration though and the car will remain NA


550 lift is a smaller car for these motors. It depends on how you drive the car, what its used for, what your definition of acceptable driveability is, and how little of gas mileage you can accept. In my experiences, i've found too much duration and too tight of lsa to kill driveability more than too much lift. Id suggest staying under 620, under 240, and get a large 114 or it'll be a real p.i.t.a. on the street. I know a lot people will say thats a lot of duration and too wide an lsa, but again, just my preference. I like big cams in n/a though! arty:


----------

